# moving to florida gotta problem



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

well my soon to be wife and I are possibly moving to florida very likely do to a job my question is would it be possible to get more Pygo's once I am there or is it a lost cause I don't wanna stress my fish so I will have to find them a home







it isn't until late july just wanted to know if anyone new someone who would ship to florida thanks Matt


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im gonna have the same problem in january, movin to alabama


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

it's just gonna suck I will be in pensacola florida or tampa not looking forward to road trips to tennesse


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

spec-v said:


> it's just gonna suck I will be in pensacola florida or tampa not looking forward to road trips to tennesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be movin from L.A. to alabama







thats a long haul for my fish but i m gonna

try to see if i can find someone to ship for me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If Im correct, there is (was) a member from Florida. It might be harder to get, due to Florida is right up there in the red states. But if you really have the heart, you can always make special trips up north.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> If Im correct, there is (was) a member from Florida. It might be harder to get, due to Florida is right up there in the red states. But if you really have the heart, you can always make special trips up north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or use the members classified, thats my back up plan


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

I would try to find someone on the forums near where your moving and see if they will let you ship your fish to them, then take care of them till you move if you give them a little cash, sounds like u must have a good job :rasp:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A member here named Dan (Nomadan) drove from Seattle, WA to Portland, OR to sell me his 4 rbps 'cause he was moving to Florida as well... I told him that if he gets down there and wants me to ship 'em to him I will... or if he moves back up here he can have 'em back.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

well I got the heart I love my fish I am gonna see if my buddy will hold them for me or otherwise It's a road trip to tenn.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

hey spec, im in florida, and i get p's shipped to me without a problem, both in north AND south florida...and in the best of packages i might add







pm me for details


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Florida here also. Your fish should be fine on the road trip though.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I thought Florida was an illegal state for Ps. Be careful who you contact to ship.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

bring them to your LFS (given your in a legal P keeping state) if your buddies enough with them they shouldn't have a problem puttign them in a tank for u for a week or 2 till u move and cycle the tank in your new house. my LFS did that for me when i moved from CT to AZ for school then the shop in AZ did it when i moved back. give it a try


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

spec-v, what size is your fish?


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

spec-v said:


> well I got the heart I love my fish I am gonna see if my buddy will hold them for me or otherwise It's a road trip to tenn.:nod:
> [snapback]1025089[/snapback]​


Dunno if this will help or not but I live in Dallas Texas I will volunteer my tank and service to any member that needs help


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Alright Florida people. I will be moving to FL in the next month and had to sell my Ps







. The good news is I have family in New Jersey and Maryland not far from George. My thought was I could head up for a few days swing by Shark Aquarium and have him pack the fish like he was going to ship them. then haul ass back south. It is only a days drive. If you guys want to go in on a big order I will be more than happy to do the driving. PM if you are interested an I will keep you up to date with my move.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> 360 Posted Today, 06:26 PM
> gah! relax, i meant no harm...im just a satisfied customer. i changed it


Right on Bro, had to edit mine to.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

gah! relax, i meant no harm...im just a satisfied customer. i changed it


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Doeble post


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

nomaddan said:


> Alright Florida people. I will be moving to FL in the next month and had to sell my Ps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in florida are you moving to? And I am interested in your offer. I live in west palm beach


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks everyone for the tips where there is a will there is a way I will own P's even if it is in florida


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

themainman said:


> nomaddan said:
> 
> 
> > Alright Florida people. I will be moving to FL in the next month and had to sell my Ps
> ...


I'll be moving to the Orlando area. I mighht be working in West Palm though. PM so i have you name and I'll contact you when I get down there. I won't be able to setup my tank for a few months but I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nomaddan said:


> themainman said:
> 
> 
> > nomaddan said:
> ...


I won't be moving till august or sept. but I am down with getting some fish once I am moved heck we can even all meetup once we are all down there and settled in we could be the florida group sense everyone is moving to florida


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Like I said in a pm I sent, we could get a group order going when the time is right.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

If you are interested n doing a group order once we all arrive in FL. PM me so I don't lose track of you between now and then. I have family in the area of george and would be more than happy to be the "mule".


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

The wonders of PFury









Good Luck getting all your fish over safely!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Buddy of mine got 3 super reds shipped to fl no problem.









I really don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I am down with a group order once I move


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Are piranhas illegal in Florida?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

yes unfortunenately


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

360 your sig gives away who shipped to you.


----------

